#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-17
<ahoneybun> hey gsilvapt
<ahoneybun> amd wxl
<Unit193> What?  No love for me?
<ahoneybun> sorry
 * ahoneybun hugs Unit193
<ahoneybun> lol
<Unit193> Hah.
<ahoneybun> tbh I doubt they would have answered anyway
<ahoneybun> at this time
<ahoneybun> Unit193: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-manual/trunk
<Unit193> > make.bat
<ahoneybun> yes?
<ahoneybun> it is to use "make html" and such very easy
<ahoneybun> Unit193: current work: http://imgur.com/zojWdrx
<Unit193> Mhmm, the usual sphinx docs.
<ahoneybun> yep lol
<ahoneybun> I'm working on the installation guide that I started working on my own
<ahoneybun> so much infomation
<ianorlin> bug 1466191
<ubot93> bug 1466191 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "lightdm boots to black background at greeter for latest lubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466191
<ianorlin> happen both for a vm and on real hardware
<ianorlin> hmm I don't get this on installs with unity
<ianorlin> wxl ^^
<Unit193> Because unity uses unity-greeter?
<ianorlin> hmm what other flavors should I try Xubuntu  mate?
<Unit193> Right.  Note that there was a major greeter release: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter/2.0.1-1ubuntu1
<ianorlyn> hmm it doesn't do it on installed versions after upgrading
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-19
<wxl> phillw: np ;)
<phillw> I'll start a rally call for testers to grab an iso over the weekend to make it faster for them come tuesday. They can have a 'play' with them on VMs and ask questions about setting up a VM system is unsure.
<wxl> sounds great. thanks a ton, phillw
<wxl> you are, as always, the best ;)
<phillw> me and rafaellaguna are now co comms team TL's :)
<wxl> oooooh
<wxl> nice!
 * wxl makes phillw and rafaellaguna a blueprint to get us a permanent comms TL and backup ;)
<phillw> kris is too busy and silverlion is starting his new job next week, which includes a lot of training
<phillw> as rafaellaguna is marketing dude, it makes sense for him to be my second on comms. That way, we have cover.
<wxl> sure
<wxl> so he'd be backup
<ianorlin>  bug 1466927 seemed to have an east fix but not sure if it is the best fix
<ubot93> bug 1466927 in Lubuntu default settings "openbox menu when enabled has broken terminal icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466927
<phillw> he is both backup and co-TL .. only LP can only have 1 TL without me making a new TL team for just me and rafaellaguna which is just bl**dy messy!
<wxl> ah right
<phillw> I think he just needs G+ access now.. I'll check with him
 * wxl is going to package the latest trunk of LibreCAD in a PPA soon if anyone's into that kind of thing.
<wxl> we're trying to get rid of commercial CAD software at work
<wxl> latest trunk includes some options to make it deal with AutoCAD-created DXFs better
<ahoneybun> hey all
<phillw> hi ahoneybun
<phillw> sorry, was setting up a wifi --> ethernet device
<ahoneybun> hey phillw
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-21
<phillw> wxl: ping
#lubuntu-devel 2016-06-21
<wxl> tsimonq2: did the images ever get fixed?
<tsimonq2> wxl: infinity said they should be good to go for the next rebuild
<tsimonq2> unless you want to do it manually?
<wxl> tsimonq2: k let me know if it's still an issue
<wxl> naw not logged in right now :)
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<wxl> also i know i've seen lots of complainings about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1575460
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1575460 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Intel video driver not installed by default on Lubuntu 16.04 fresh install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> do you know if julien knows or if anyone has tried to do anything about it?
<tsimonq2> I know nothing
<tsimonq2> need me to contact Julien?
<wxl> kk
<wxl> if you want to ping him about it, that would be great. lots of old machines/netwbooks/ertc are affected
<wxl> if you see someone complaining about display issues in 16.04, that's likely it
<wxl> i think maybe we should force ourselves to do some hardware testing next time an lts rolls around
<tsimonq2> wxl: by the way, give dholbach a million hugs, I asked him to get a couple fixes for us in Xenial last time he had patch pilot
<wxl> nice
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: bug 1432271
<ubot93> bug 1432271 in One Hundred Papercuts "[SRU] Abiword always starts after logging in" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432271
<wxl> oohhhhh abiword stuff yay :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: there's a couple SRUs in there
<tsimonq2> yeah :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: you know what patch pilot is?
<wxl> nuh uh
<tsimonq2> well it's a thing where Canonical employees who have the access have to do a couple hours of reviewing the sponsoring queue every month for patched
<tsimonq2> *patches
<tsimonq2> there's a calendar that they sign up on
<wxl> nice!
<tsimonq2> so I found Daniel on his patch pilot day and I asked him to take a peek :)
<tsimonq2> so if you ever look at #ubuntu-devel, when someone does "@pilot in" or "@pilot out," that's what it is
<wxl> ah cool
<tsimonq2> and it's listed in the topic too
<tsimonq2> wxl: what's also nice is some people like to send emails to ubuntu-devel@l.u.c telling people what they did
<wxl> very nice
<tsimonq2> this is Daniel's recent email: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-June/039413.html
<wxl> and some peopel complain canonical doesn't contribute (to the upstream kernel at least)
<tsimonq2> well it's unrelated to that
 * wxl nods
<tsimonq2> and I actually think that's true to an extent
<tsimonq2> I mean there's *some* stuff, but trivial compared to like Red Hat
<wxl> it is true
<wxl> but my point is that they do contribute
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> it's not like canonical ONLY works on ubuntu products
<tsimonq2> but they do more work downstream than upstream :)
<tsimonq2> yeah, like Bazaar
<wxl> true true
<tsimonq2> and I think LightDM/
<wxl> prolly
<tsimonq2> wxl: for referece: https://calendar.google.com/calendar/embed?src=6k1e5rq45m1bdqq0n1ge3oqaok@group.calendar.google.com&gsessionid=OK
<tsimonq2> that's the patch pilot calendar
<tsimonq2> *reference
<wxl> nice so we can hijack it and put a bunch of lxqt stuff in there DXD
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> wxl: so that SRU that Daniel kindly fixed has all the fixes for bug 1484785 , bug 1586708 , and bug 1432271 (which was transformed into an SRU)
<ubot93> bug 1484785 in abiword (Ubuntu Xenial) "language selector text cut off in abiword" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484785
<ubot93> bug 1586708 in abiword (Ubuntu Xenial) "Abiword icon has extra smaller icons included" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586708
<ubot93> bug 1432271 in One Hundred Papercuts "[SRU] Abiword always starts after logging in" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432271
<tsimonq2> huh, it's currently stuck in proposed
<lynorian> simple-scan
<lynorian> one we seed currently done by canonical employees
<tsimonq2> lynorian: huh?
<nmide> i really like this distribution, i use it on my newer computer as well as older ones for speed
<nmide> how does one get involved in helping maintain / update
<nmide> ?
<tsimonq2> nmide: well what would you like to do? :)
<tsimonq2> nmide: would you like to code or what else?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-06-22
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, wxl, teward Hi. Just wondering if Lubuntu are going for 16.10 Alpha 1?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: planning on it
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Are you swithing up to LXQt?
<wxl> not yet
<wxl> still a lot of work to do, especially when you consider getting rid fo gtk appsz
<flexiondotorg> OK, is that on the cards for this cycle?
<wxl> as far as i can tell, no
<wxl> which makes me wonder if it won't just be delayed until 17.10
<flexiondotorg> OK
<flexiondotorg> Shame. I'm really looking forward to it :-)
<flexiondotorg> So far Ubuntu MATE and Lubuntu are in for Alpha1. Xubuntu are probably not. Waiting on confirmation. Kubuntu are not. Waiting to hear from Ubuntu GNOME.
<wxl> i know xubuntu is not
<wxl> but please don't take that from me
<flexiondotorg> Xubuntu have confirmed they are not.
<Unit193> (He's in there too.)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-06-23
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have something nice planned for a tentative switch to LXQt
<wxl> oh?
<tsimonq2> you'll see once I make it happen ;)
<wxl> ooook
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey hey, guess what? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1575460
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1575460 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Intel video driver not installed by default on Lubuntu 16.04 fresh install" [Critical,In progress]
<tsimonq2> wxl: Julien saw the bug \o/
<wxl> wonderful
<wxl> thanks for the update tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> np :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I also learned from Daniel Holbach that pad.lv/BUG# is a thing
<wxl> ah cool
<tsimonq2> so pad.lv/1575460 redirects to that bug
<wxl> why pad.lv? that's just uhhh weird
<tsimonq2> hey, it's better than nothing wxl
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> and it's so weird, it's easy to remember! XD
<wxl> oh wow
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-19
<fishcooker> what's the lubuntu-next?
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: An experimental port of Lubuntu to LXQt
<fishcooker> btw http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso tsimonq2 is that what you mean yesterday?
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: Yes.
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: Wait, no actually...
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: Find the Lubuntu one.
<fishcooker> what's the program that running runner dialog?
<fishcooker> alt+f2
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: lxqt-runner
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: Or lxrunner
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Next dhcpcd-ui update will have a qt applet, probably better than network-manager ;-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, \o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's wonderful!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Because in case you didn't see, I had network-manager-gnome added to the LXQt seed because otherwise the thing took 5 minutes to boot on laptops
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So this is just in time ;)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Yes, I started to look at the qt seeds yesterday, it's a bit messy :-/
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-21
<CoderEurope> tsimonq2, How do I contribute/join the lubuntu packaging team on launchpad, thank-you in advance.
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: Join this team: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<CoderEurope> tsimonq2, right-oh http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=116557 Cheers !
<tsimonq2> Hey wxl_
<tsimonq2> wxl_, @wxl23: Hey, can you make me an administrator of ~lubuntu-packaging?
<wxl> can i, @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: You're approved now
<CoderEurope> tsimonq2, BRBack -el
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: Huh?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-24
<Dennis_V_R> Hello everyone. Could you, please, answer the question about LXpanel: https://askubuntu.com/questions/927085/lubuntu-16-04-with-lxde-maximisation-of-qt-applications-from-system-tray
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-18
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, I just had an idea.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can do checksum verification of the ISO from the installer itself.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I remember where that code is...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We could make it a checkbox in the installer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aaaaaactually...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can have it be an installer checkbox and store the result somewhere, but we can also integrate it into the Apport hook, so on bug reports we can tell immediately if the checksum matches.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGING98ac3a341776: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGING98ac3a341776
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGINGe35f38e2b03e: Bump debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGINGe35f38e2b03e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGING47085bddfc30: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGING47085bddfc30
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i like it. do it.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING52045520e61c: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING52045520e61c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING326cde935358: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.0.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING326cde935358
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGINGd39722e88620: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGINGd39722e88620
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING1ef862fc84d3: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING1ef862fc84d3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING5fc175b2c548: Bump debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING5fc175b2c548
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING5584a87e5d5d: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING5584a87e5d5d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGINGac0d16656920: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGINGac0d16656920
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGINGb71d5ccb8dcd: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGINGb71d5ccb8dcd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING205c271d5b64: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING205c271d5b64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING40fae169d260: New upstream release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING40fae169d260
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING20da5aa4a31c: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING20da5aa4a31c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING081dcc3b4b74: Fix insecure-copyright-format-uri.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING081dcc3b4b74
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING8512cbb3f181: Bump debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING8512cbb3f181
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGf863c01f34a6: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGf863c01f34a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGe79844a3b1ed: Bump debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGe79844a3b1ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGa81d544103a0: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.0.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGa81d544103a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGf4b50bfa2afd: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGf4b50bfa2afd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGc4b129f46dbb: Bump qtwebkit dependency to pick up the one in Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGc4b129f46dbb
<lubot> Edi Rocha was added by: Edi Rocha
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @Edi Rocha, Welcome!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGc1db884fcbb8: Fix qdoc build by depending on libclang-dev and llvm-dev.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGc1db884fcbb8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGeffc4c11a48f: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGeffc4c11a48f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGfc40b2f47ead: Merge branch 'experimental' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGfc40b2f47ead
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING8456b4fdf7d9: Add merge changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING8456b4fdf7d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGf692daa72b4c: Remove unneeded patches that aren't in series.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGf692daa72b4c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING44fe9c9b7254: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING44fe9c9b7254
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGcf73a9b66da3: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGcf73a9b66da3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING38e2d523ac77: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING38e2d523ac77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING8e927eeb9c2c: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING8e927eeb9c2c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING94f6599052f6: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING94f6599052f6
<tsimonq2> I need to figure out how to make an IRC bot stay on freenode and just connect to freenode and send messages when there's new stuff.
<tsimonq2> It'd make things so much quicker.
 * tsimonq2 adds onto The List.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Unless you have an hour or two to spare... it's all Python ;)
<wxl> i wish
 * wxl sighs
<tsimonq2> I know... I'm trying to get this Qt transition banged out.
<tsimonq2> I'm ENOTIME lately too.
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: For real though, I'm making serious headway.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGINGd910e20bf47e: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGINGd910e20bf47e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGING449cfea3c00f: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGING449cfea3c00f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGINGee922733c78e: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGINGee922733c78e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGING47a41146351a: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGING47a41146351a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING29284e273c95: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING29284e273c95
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING53de84843409: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING53de84843409
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING35f40a68b5fd: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING35f40a68b5fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING09e3b8694b4e: Add new file to debian/qtbase5-dev.install.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING09e3b8694b4e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGbfab666869ca: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGbfab666869ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING5c2033b7d8b5: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING5c2033b7d8b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGINGabfb37b5c264: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGINGabfb37b5c264
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGINGdaa97a1b1714: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGINGdaa97a1b1714
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGINGaf99a6e0a487: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGINGaf99a6e0a487
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING8f48da5150e2: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING8f48da5150e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGINGf6c533242f7b: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGINGf6c533242f7b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING4b6d37228af5: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING4b6d37228af5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING03ac97f591b4: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING03ac97f591b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING626a36e90037: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING626a36e90037
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGad750ce93d6f: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGad750ce93d6f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGbad1a1cbcc1d: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGbad1a1cbcc1d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGacbb8ba43748: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGacbb8ba43748
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGINGbf5a50957c36: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGINGbf5a50957c36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGINGbfe74551c4f1: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGINGbfe74551c4f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING8c4476a08128: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING8c4476a08128
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING362b58613b03: Merge branch 'experimental' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING362b58613b03
<lubot> Otoxoto was added by: Otoxoto
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <Otoxoto> Hola! [HellooooOooO]
<lubot> Ciphergyst was added by: Ciphergyst
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <Ciphergyst> Thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does anyone know Python and have a spare hour or two to learn something new? :)
<lubot> Ping me; the bot we use for notifications like the one you see above needs a little bit of work.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGa43a683d9781: Start a new changelog entry for 5.11.1.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGa43a683d9781
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING4d8c6b6b002a: Disable rpath when building qdoc.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING4d8c6b6b002a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGe20f6afe1f26: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGe20f6afe1f26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING2d6d26a17a0e: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING2d6d26a17a0e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGa83d756f65a7: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGa83d756f65a7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING1cace728a3d8: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1, and qtwebkit dependency to the one built…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING1cace728a3d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING029a29aa1ae4: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING029a29aa1ae4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGfb3467e821d3: Disable rpath when building qdoc.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGfb3467e821d3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGINGccfbb5bfdc80: Start a new changelog entry.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGINGccfbb5bfdc80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGING8807bb031122: Fix repository name in Vcs-* fields.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGING8807bb031122
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-21
<lubot> <coolpolygons> @tsimonq2 i know python, but idk if i have time today
<lubot> <coolpolygons> Is it something i can learn through reading a documemtation?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING637765baabcc: Bump qtbase-abi to 5-11-1.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING637765baabcc
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-22
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING09c3e71e2fb2: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING09c3e71e2fb2
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING09a0f806e495: Bump the virtual ABI package to qtbase-abi-5-11-0 because symbols were…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING09a0f806e495
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING60f295b4fa42: Update symbols from buildd logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING60f295b4fa42
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING9d1bce358341: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING9d1bce358341
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING1b8581089ec7: Fix a typo in debian/changelog.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING1b8581089ec7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING123ffbdfcaad: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGING123ffbdfcaad
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGcc23f617fb70: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGcc23f617fb70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGd47d8413b3c0: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXMLPATTERNSPACKAGINGd47d8413b3c0
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-23
<lubot> J290777M was added by: J290777M
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @J290777M, Welcome!
<lubot> <J290777M> Hello everyone !!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @J290777M, Hello!
<lubot> <J290777M> There it's any group of Lubuntu to speak in Spanish ??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @J290777M, Not at the moment, here...
<lubot> <J290777M> Ok. Thanks 👍👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're going to try an experiment :)
<lubot> I've created a general purpose Lubuntu Telegram group for the people who speak Spanish. The main goal is to coordinate support and translations/contributions to Lubuntu, all in Spanish. I've seen enough Spanish-speaking people join here for there to be an interest. 
<lubot> If there's enough interest, I'll be happy to bridge it to #lubuntu-es, otherwise, let's keep it a Telegram experiment.
<lubot> @lubuntues is the link for it.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Good one!
<lubot> <J290777M> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_4029.mp4
<lubot> <Alan> @tsimonq2, Nice
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGING645e42650463: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGING645e42650463
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGINGa5e522e78c8b: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGINGa5e522e78c8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSENSORSPACKAGING05d4541ba54b: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSENSORSPACKAGING05d4541ba54b
<tsimonq2> Phab update went smoothly it seemed.
<tsimonq2> s/seemed/seems/
<tsimonq2> Going down temporarily for a system restart.
<tsimonq2> Back up.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING632b90de9945: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING632b90de9945
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING60ebf5784ed0: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGING60ebf5784ed0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGINGc080bb73c62d: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBSOCKETSPACKAGINGc080bb73c62d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGe85a208abdb9: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGe85a208abdb9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING780dd89585fd: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING780dd89585fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING7d456b6b8249: Update symbols from buildd logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING7d456b6b8249
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING57b913a73883: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING57b913a73883
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGINGa14deb14bed6: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGINGa14deb14bed6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGINGec0efa38be97: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGINGec0efa38be97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING6d3d7376b345: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBCHANNELPACKAGING6d3d7376b345
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING8376377ea6e6: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING8376377ea6e6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING01fad618e1b3: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING01fad618e1b3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGINGada8e827afa4: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGINGada8e827afa4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGINGbe7b78fae3d5: Merge branch 'experimental' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGINGbe7b78fae3d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING0a5e272b8312: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING0a5e272b8312
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING6f55c9596a3a: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING6f55c9596a3a
<lubot> <StAmoako> https://youtu.be/cSTNWrJbRGo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGdd98c18f7eb0: Merge branch 'experimental' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGdd98c18f7eb0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING193f86dcd111: Experimental, not Sid.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING193f86dcd111
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING423f42a931bb: Merge branch 'experimental' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING423f42a931bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING772ece6621ea: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING772ece6621ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO9020af538a5f: Improve the logic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO9020af538a5f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO9020af538a5f: Improve the logic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO9020af538a5f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO9020af538a5f: Improve the logic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO9020af538a5f
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks to @konrad11901!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have a few very very trivial cleanup bits I want to do, but otherwise, looking good :)
<lubot> <konrad11901> Huh, it's not very good imo, but you're welcome anyway ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You hit the nail on the head :)
<lubot> <konrad11901> :)
<lubot> <konrad11901> thanks for improving my very limited dictionary of English idioms :D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO3c7448284a91: != None isn't needed; you can just do e.g. "if foo:".] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO3c7448284a91
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehe :D
<lubot> <AceHW> What's the difference in resource usage between LXDE and LXQt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AceHW, Minimal at best.
<lubot> <AceHW> I'd like numbers, if possible
<lubot> <AceHW> Like maybe ram usage at idle in mb
<lubot> <AceHW> Typically
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AceHW, Maybe 25-50 MB idle RAM usage increase at best.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO2338e394aa72: Add a delay so we aren't spamming the channel.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO2338e394aa72
<lubot> <AceHW> @tsimonq2, Ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOfcfa7e76e0f6: Lubuntu Team is a bit more clear.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOfcfa7e76e0f6
<lubot> <AceHW> @tsimonq2, Do you mean at most or at least or typically (unless something stupid happens)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AceHW, We don't have these granular numbers.
<lubot> <AceHW> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If someone wanted to collect them, they're more than welcome to, but I'd argue that a very minimal increase in specs doesn't matter.
<mpmc> use LXQT useable or is it still a bit ruff? :p
<lubot> <AceHW> Hmm. I was kinda thinking of going back to an LXDE distro because the XFCE distro I'm currently using usually uses just enough more ram than I'd like to annoy me, but not enough more to really justify changing distros based solely on that. 
<lubot> But then I wondered if maybe an LXQt distro would be just right, in-between usability/modernity and ram usage
<mpmc> AceHW: I actually installed Kubuntu & was quite shocked at how low the ram usage is :o
<lubot> <AceHW> @AceHW, If I was gonna go to LXDE, I'd probably go back to Knoppix, or maybe I'd try Porteus.
<lubot> <AceHW> @mpmc, Hmm. How low?
<mpmc> AceHW: well on boot with a min install 380.
<mpmc> I hope Lubuntu is even lower.
<lubot> <AceHW> @mpmc, 380mb? 
<lubot> Well, that's much lower than I'd expect from KDE and Ubuntu, but still not quite as low as I'd like
<mpmc> AceHW: yes. :)
<lubot> <AceHW> I'd really like something that idles below 300mb, below 250mb is near ideal, imo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why do you have these granular requirements, ooc?
<lubot> <AceHW> ooc?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Out Of Curiosity.
<lubot> <AceHW> I like to have a usable gui with as low resource usage as reasonably possible
<lubot> <AceHW> I used to love when Knoppix with its default LXDE would idle below 230mb
<mpmc> Bodhi linux is pretty low too.
<lubot> <AceHW> I wonder where BunsenLabs would idle around
<lubot> <Otoxoto> Hola
<lubot> <Otoxoto> Tengo una dificultad
<lubot> <Otoxoto> He instalado escritorio E17
<lubot> <Otoxoto> Y no se ve nada en la pantalla ahora.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try @lubuntues por favor
<lubot> <Otoxoto> @tsimonq2, Thank's
<mpmc> tsimonq2: is L 18.10 install-able yet? Last time I tried it was just a live image.
<tsimonq2> mpmc: It's a WIP, but when you open it, just search for "Install System" in the start menu.
<tsimonq2> We need a desktop icon.
<mpmc> tsimonq2: Cool. Have all the gtk apps been replaced yet?
<tsimonq2> mpmc: They should be.
<tsimonq2> mpmc: One exception is LibreOffice that I know of. We need the upstream release with the KDE 5 port.
<mpmc> tsimonq2: Does the min install work? And does LO come included in a min install?
<tsimonq2> mpmc: That isn't implemented with Calamares yet, but it's a work in progress.
<tsimonq2> We have something more thorough in mind for that.
<mpmc> tsimonq2: I would love to see Lubuntu rather than have a bog standard minimal install have the option to select from a list of optional packages.
<tsimonq2> mpmc: Waaaay ahead of you. ;) https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
<mpmc> tsimonq2: login with github/twitter is still broken :o
<tsimonq2> mpmc: Yeah, it's on The List.
<tsimonq2> Sorry.
<mpmc> np :p
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING7fb1c64f9123: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING7fb1c64f9123
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGINGf7c7120fba13: Correct Lisandro's typo in his changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGINGf7c7120fba13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING318fdbe88835: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING318fdbe88835
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING38493b0c3237: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING38493b0c3237
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGINGd8a1291a2fc5: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGINGd8a1291a2fc5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGINGad9719d8a095: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGINGad9719d8a095
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING21e9d78092d4: Bump debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING21e9d78092d4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING5332a1996b34: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING5332a1996b34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSVGPACKAGING7d1156f6a406: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSVGPACKAGING7d1156f6a406
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSVGPACKAGING52d702dca4f8: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSVGPACKAGING52d702dca4f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSVGPACKAGING4574c8b2a84c: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSVGPACKAGING4574c8b2a84c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSVGPACKAGING4db4453b1535: Make the debhelper depend 11, not 11~.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSVGPACKAGING4db4453b1535
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSVGPACKAGING52f96b9def9a: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSVGPACKAGING52f96b9def9a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSVGPACKAGING4ad308e9f1a3: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSVGPACKAGING4ad308e9f1a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSVGPACKAGING764f592a0678: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSVGPACKAGING764f592a0678
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSVGPACKAGINGc9a23c386f4d: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSVGPACKAGINGc9a23c386f4d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGING9acd65d61a1d: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGING9acd65d61a1d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGING54a0ca2486f4: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGING54a0ca2486f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGINGa0063b8f0d97: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGINGa0063b8f0d97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGING859784f82469: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGING859784f82469
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGINGfe7790fe7db2: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGINGfe7790fe7db2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGINGb62ed9a6323f: Update copyright for new upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGINGb62ed9a6323f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGING8ab6fe7666b4: Bump debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGING8ab6fe7666b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSPACKAGINGa63b1a00201d: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSPACKAGINGa63b1a00201d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSPACKAGINGfff3bc8decd9: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSPACKAGINGfff3bc8decd9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSPACKAGING58ca934688b6: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSPACKAGING58ca934688b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTGRAPHICALEFFECTSPACKAGING49f300b6527b: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTGRAPHICALEFFECTSPACKAGING49f300b6527b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTGRAPHICALEFFECTSPACKAGING92521dc460d9: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTGRAPHICALEFFECTSPACKAGING92521dc460d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTGRAPHICALEFFECTSPACKAGING4cdaf3d9f0af: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTGRAPHICALEFFECTSPACKAGING4cdaf3d9f0af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTGRAPHICALEFFECTSPACKAGING16045f1ab88a: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTGRAPHICALEFFECTSPACKAGING16045f1ab88a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTGRAPHICALEFFECTSPACKAGING3962575a054e: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTGRAPHICALEFFECTSPACKAGING3962575a054e
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7dfb739dbd2d: make capitilization match screen] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7dfb739dbd2d
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Are there any Python tasks that don't involve qt and gtk? Just asking because I'm still hit a wall with the porting attempt for redshift and kind of would rather just package something easy to at least get one package in.
<wxl> @tsimonq2 your flight over yet?
<lubot> <teward001> his flight wil never be over.  *laughs evilly*
<wxl> @tsimonq2: when i can get more than two seconds of your undivided time, please ping me :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: when i can get more than two seconds of your undivided time, pl …], I have about 15 mins free right now, and then anytime after 7:30 Central tonight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Busy busy times
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So hi
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Busy busy times], that's what she said.
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you have any time before then at any point?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you have any time before then at any point?], What's up?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> /command !ask
<lubot> !ask
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> i did.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What can I help you with?
<wxl> oh, that. i already asked that, too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wat?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me put this more bluntly... Whatchu want? 😆
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b54dea59185: clarify where to mute] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2b54dea59185
<wxl> @tsimonq2: first, there's the question of lubuntu-default-settings not building. first time i build it, i have no problem. then i have it if and only if i build it a second time. issue relates to some po file in xsessions not existing, which is a wtf. hoping for clues/suggestions.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check debian/rules or try and find how we build translations
<wxl> but why does it not happen the first time?
<wxl> and why has this never happened before?
<wxl> rules is about as barebones as it can be
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Again, something with translations. I would try a build on Disco in a PPA. If that works, it's an underlying tooling change. If it doesn't work, then we're missing something.
<wxl> but again, i can reproduce the problem.. but only if i build it twice
<wxl> @tsimonq2: next: "Breaks: lubuntu-default-session (<< 1.0)," emits "package-relation-with-self." is that really what we want?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: next: "Breaks: lubuntu-default-session (<< 1.0)," emits "packag …], yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> but again, i can reproduce the problem.. but only if i build it twice], O_o
<wxl> @tsimonq2: and a new one: calamares emits "unknown-field-in-dsc" for "Debian-Vcs-{Git,Browser}" which we don't have in our control though we do have "XS-Debian-Vcs-"
<wxl> @tsimonq2: and if we do want these, why aren't we overriding them? we're only bothering to override fatal tags and not warnings?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> unknown-field-in-dsc is an upstream Lintian bug
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes, warnings are "shoulds" (RFC 2119)
<wxl> from the guy that considers pedantic a default, i'm shocked
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> pedantic is a default
<wxl> i would think overrides for the purposes of documentation might make sense
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Lintian is scary though
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> It threatened to cut me ._.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: would you be against an override, at least on the self-reference, for the purposes of documenting the strangeness?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: next: why is spice-vdagent a dependency of lubuntu-desktop?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL99f36c2efe95: Add name and options in print dialog] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL99f36c2efe95
<lubot> <lynorian> is featherpad supposed to not highlight text with the print dialog open
<wxl> weird
<wxl> that doesn't sound like a feature
<lubot> <lynorian> it comes back when closed
<wxl> sounds like you got a bug to file
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> from the guy that considers pedantic a default, i'm shocked], Some pedantic errors are more urgent than warnings sometimes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i would think overrides for the purposes of documentation might make sense], It's a good idea
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: would you be against an override, at least on the self-referenc …], Not at all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: next: why is spice-vdagent a dependency of lubuntu-desktop?], I have no clue, that's from the gilir days I think
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> sounds like you got a bug to file], ^
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it's not in our seed. how do we get rid of it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See how it's getting pulled in
<lubot> <teward001> rdepends, wxl.
<lubot> <teward001> rdepends.
<lubot> <teward001> check em.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> it's a direct dependency
<wxl> it's not in xenial
<wxl> or bionic
<wxl> it shows up in cosmic
<lubot> <teward001> just going to include this because i think it seems it's part of EVERY image...
<lubot> <teward001> ```spice-vdagent … Reverse Depends: …   ubuntu-desktop …   xubuntu-desktop …   xubuntu-core …   vanilla-gnome-desktop …   ubuntustudio-desktop-core …   ubuntustudio-desktop …   ubuntukylin-desktop …   ubuntu-mate-desktop …   ubuntu-mate-core …   ubuntu-budgie-desktop …   lubuntu-desktop …   kubuntu-desktop …   ubuntu-desktop-minimal
<lubot> ```
<lubot> <teward001> (from `apt-cache rdepends spice-vdagent` in Eoan)
<wxl> wtf whyyyyy
<lubot> <teward001> i believe you should ask the release team :3
<wxl> why isn't server in there?
<lubot> <teward001> maybe it's just something desktop needed?
<lubot> <teward001> EICKMEYER I KNOW YOU ARE ALIVE
<lubot> <teward001> ^ explain this ffor Studio and Xubuntu.
<lubot> <teward001> @Eickmeyer
<apt-ghetto> man 1 spice-vdagent => spice-vdagent  gets automatically started in desktop environments which honor /etc/xdg/autostart
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> I’ll have to look into this.
<lubot> <lynorian> Is this so that it works in virt manager and stuff
<wxl> and in other news we have a geoclue demo agent autostarting because of network-manager-gnome but also because lxqt depends on gdm3
<wxl> apt-ghetto: i gather that, but the issue is not about the autostart, so much as why it's there at all
<lubot> <lynorian> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/429062518/print_no_highlighting.png
<lynorian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/featherpad/+bug/1833118
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1833118 in featherpad (Ubuntu) "featherpad does not syntax highlight with printer dialog open" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> i guess we can blacklist them in the seeds
<wxl> @tsimonq2: won't that work if there's some global addition?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: won't that work if there's some global addition?], It will, yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd say email ubuntu-devel though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec160936c238: Add more printer options to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec160936c238
 * Eickmeyer throws a hot, hard coffee mug at teward
<Eickmeyer> I'm having trouble seeing what the problem is with spice-vdagent.
<wxl> don't want it there
<teward> *shielded* ERR: DMB Meeting
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6cc9e04838d: Add specific pages to print in featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6cc9e04838d
<wxl> tsimonq2: (k3b, quassel, trojita) -> qtwebkit -> qtpositioning -> (recommends) geoclue. now how to get rid of it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Actually, geoclue would be a good thing to have.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I was at SELF and someone recommended we use it for the system panel clock
<lubot> <kc2bez> If we add redshift we will need it for that too.
<wxl> it seems to run a "demo geoclue agent"
<wxl> let me get this straight..... it autostarts a demo???????????
 * Eickmeyer throws packages and an IV drip of coffee at teward for his SUCCESSFUL CORE-DEV APPLICAITON!!!!
<teward> hah, thanks Eickmeyer
<teward> I'll just take the coffee for now
<teward> E:ACLNotUpdated
<Eickmeyer> hehe
<wxl> congrats
<teward> thanks wxl :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is awesome teward!
<lubot> <teward001> ^.^ I know!  :D
<lubot> <kc2bez> Congrats to you!
<lubot> <teward001> thank you.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> congrats @teward001 !!!
<lubot> <teward001> thanks @HMollerCl :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're indirectly a Lubuntu Developer now ;)
<lubot> <acheronuk> @teward001 Congratulations :)
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 heh good point xD
<lubot> <teward001> @acheronuk thanks!
<guiverc2> Congratulations teward on Ubuntu Core dev accreditation.
<Eickmeyer> wxl, @HMollerCl: I sense a troll.
<wxl> i think they have consistently shown themselves to be legitimately interested, Eickmeyer but i might be wrong
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-18
<wxl> @tsimonq2: how's bisecting the kernel panic coming along?
<guiverc2> i'm not getting a response from lubuntu.me; this is known I assume
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> @kc2bez: your cala is finally uploaded
<lubot> <kc2bez> \o/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks wxl
<wxl> now hopefully the darn thing builds unlike lubuntu-default-settings ugh
<lubot> <kc2bez> It built for me. It has been building in stable CI for a while too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'll keep an eye on it though.
<wxl> yeah well settings did for me too ugh
<lubot> <kc2bez> :(
<wxl> is settings in CI?
<wxl> i wonder if it built there
<lubot> <kc2bez> CI ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: how's bisecting the kernel panic coming along?], I haven't been able to set my machine down for long enough to keep it going, but it's started
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not sure if it didn't build.
<wxl> cala looks to have built in everywhere that matters XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Nice! That adds the refactored language selection wxl
<wxl> doesn't look like default settings is part of ci
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I haven't written native packages into the tooling yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Totally possible, you just have to manually configure the job
<wxl> i wonder if i shouldn't just try to rebuild it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh?
<wxl> default settings
<wxl> as i said, if i build it twice i have the problem. maybe if i build it twice on the infra it won't XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Stahp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hold on
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That implies Dirty Tricks are afoot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmmmmmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hackery
<lubot> <teward001> that's what she said.  *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> i probably need to go to sleep :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [i probably need to go to sleep :)], s/probably //
<lubot> <kc2bez> You have to take the coffee IV out first.
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/19.10.1
<tsimonq2> Look at the diff...
<tsimonq2> -_-
<tsimonq2> I really hope you didn't commit and push that.
<wxl> oh for christ's sake
<tsimonq2> Protip: if it looks like it's related to translations, it's probably some evil daemon sacrificing your po files.
<tsimonq2> Revert the po-related diff and you're golden.
<wxl> where the hell did that come from?
<tsimonq2> Again, some evil-spirited daemon which decided to mess with your shiznit.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> i don't like that :/
<wxl> ugh this crap is from 2018
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/usr/share/xsessions/
<wxl> how is it new? i'm totally baffled now
<wxl> no translations from this year!!!!
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/usr/share/xsessions/po/
<wxl> wth is going on
<tsimonq2> Weblate is down
<tsimonq2> Something is removing those files
<wxl> then how do you explain Lubuntu.desktop.in?
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/Makefile$5
<tsimonq2> When the package is built, that Makefile is ran.
<tsimonq2> THAT explains it. :)
<wxl> ok so what exactly do i do?
<tsimonq2> Roll back to exactly the version in Git, and `debuild -S -d -sa`
<tsimonq2> Don't build it first.
<tsimonq2> That will at least restore the po files.
<wxl> i'll try
<wxl> ampther funny ?
<wxl> i uploaded cala before landing. i assume order doesnt matter? XD
<tsimonq2> ?
<tsimonq2> Nope XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGa43cb567adf0: Package for new upstream release.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGa43cb567adf0
<wxl> tsimonq2: i don't think that's it unfortunately. it's giving me an out-of-date-standards-version warning that goes back to 2018
<tsimonq2> wxl: ?
<tsimonq2> Don't pay attention to that.
<tsimonq2> That's a warning, ignore it.
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> yeah
 * wxl bites fingernails off
<tsimonq2> Anything else, dear? :)
<wxl> and now i just upload this?
<tsimonq2> yes
<wxl> if that does the trick i'm good. just get that bisect done asap
<wxl> ugh rejected
<wxl> File lubuntu-default-settings_19.10.1.tar.xz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has   
<wxl> +different contents.
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> New changelog entry.
<wxl> no change rebuild?
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> You made changes
<wxl> "adding back trnaslations?"
<wxl> i have to make a new version number, eh?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> Versions are cheap.
<wxl> phew made it
<wxl> now i just need to know how to keep an eye on that before it happens
<wxl> darn i should have put that override in there
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcffbd57f75f2: Add featherpad find/replace screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcffbd57f75f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf42570acc22: Add how to leave fullscreen] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf42570acc22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec9a1663ba7b: Fix menubar styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec9a1663ba7b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbbb24fcd4033: Add note about firefox in quicklaunch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbbb24fcd4033
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5378d2392b28: Add how to launch pcmanfm-qt from quick launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5378d2392b28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde95356b337a: Add new way to open a new tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde95356b337a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ccada01e1c5: Add another way to open a new tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ccada01e1c5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ??? where did does .po came from? I didn't change that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, I recieved the .desktop in xdg I added to default-settings in todays update.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl ^
<lubot> <acheronuk> bye bye i396 … https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-June/000245.html
<teward> took a while lol
<wxl> OOOH I MISSED THIS i386 IS DEAD https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-June/000245.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wxl are you in?
<wxl> @HMollerCl am now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the .desktop I included in default-settings update landed in my system
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: and I don't get those .po files that appear
<wxl> as they're translations i wouldn't necessarily expect it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I didn't touch that.
<wxl> i know
<wxl> phab didn't change at all
<wxl> but somehow the ubuntu archive did
<wxl> it's very strange
<wxl> point being: it's not your fault
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> WHat about the seed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> network-monitor-gnome needs to be in seed before we change the network-editor
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i landed a seed change..  what does it take to make that active?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Which change in particular?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDaf3d2c7f3ea1c1375b29ec81e806fb3bf6596170
<tsimonq2> wxl: Update lubuntu-meta maybe?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez: I guess it's not a kernel issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829805/comments/10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL52b2bb60aa70: Add bookmarks toolbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL52b2bb60aa70
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [@kc2bez: I guess it's not a kernel issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sou …], Thanks for the update. I will give it a look later.
<TJ-> Dropped in to help with bug #1829805 
<ubot93> Bug 1829805 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Eoan Daily Image fails to boot after install on KVM" [Critical, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829805
<wxl> thanks TJ- !
<TJ-> was chatting to tsimonq2 in #ubuntu-kernel but it looks like an initramfs issue
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is updating meta just a matter of running that update script and committing?
<wxl> @teward001 do you know where "white_listed_spam_host_domains" is defined on discourse? we need to add github and launchpad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: is updating meta just a matter of running that update script an …], Clone it, run the update script, spot check the changelog, dch -r, upload
<TJ-> tsimonq2: are these failures using BIOS or UEFI boot mode, do you know?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TJ- [<TJ-> tsimonq2: are these failures using BIOS or UEFI boot mode, do you know?], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (both)
<wxl> @HMollerCl: if you follow tsimonq2's instructions above about updating meta, that will get your seed fix completed. we should probably add something to the seed readme to suggest people do this concurrently https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-meta/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9a2aed57ecb: Add firefox show downloads window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9a2aed57ecb
<TJ-> great! needs 8GB to install
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl: if you follow tsimonq2's instructions above about updating met …], ok, wil do when I'm note behind a proxy that kills ssh
<TJ-> tsimonq2: do you know if this is an encrypted or unencrypted install?
<wxl> TJ-: either
<wxl> (both)
<TJ-> thanks
<TJ-> Glad I managed to offload some the space-hugging directories on this system into an external SD-card! Only has 128G of eMMC. Added 256G SD-card and using systemd automounts to mount-on-demand LVs per directory
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5aab7d9b4c6b: Add keyboard shortcut to reload tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5aab7d9b4c6b
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: trojita crash sometimes when sorting with "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe that is a known bug or not?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> did you check the hashes of your iso?
<wxl> iios
<wxl> 'oops
<TJ-> tsimonq2: from a serial console on the installed eaon:
<TJ-> [    1.571366] VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6
<TJ-> [    1.574123] Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wat?
<TJ-> tsimonq2: is lubuntu using initramfs-tools? because break=top fails to stop it; not switched to dracut has it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Still initramfs-tools, yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Apologies if I start to become distant for the rest of the night. I'm taking summer classes at college :)
<TJ-> tsimonq2: that's OK; I'll drop into the installed image from a loopdev now and see what it is up to
<TJ-> tsimonq2: I'll add comments/findings to the bug report
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<TJ-> tsimonq2: solved. The installer failed to build an initrd.img
<TJ-> tsimonq2: there are symlinks but no actual initrd.img=$VERSION files in /boot/ (or anywhere else in the file-system)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> huh.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: I'll diagnose the installer now; report back on what I find
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Goodbye forever, i386 … Packages will no longer be built for i386 in Ubuntu. See our Discourse post for more information: https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/goodbye-forever-i386/108 … The original announcement about dropping i386 this past December, as nobody stepped up to help test: https://lubuntu.me
<lubot> /sunsetting-i386/ … https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1141079122275426306
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TJ- [<TJ-> tsimonq2: I'll diagnose the installer now; report back on what I find], Much appreciated
<TJ-> tsimonq2: solved; updating bug report
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You are amazing :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you!
<TJ-> tsimonq2: report added to bug 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> TJ-: Out of curiosity, is that a guess or a tested solution?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It looks right, just want to make sure it's 100% it
<TJ-> tsimonq2: not tested; but logically it all matches. I have no idea how to even go about working with calameres!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's try it, heh.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: I could check on those dpkg-divert's and wrap them to prove it if you want
 * TJ- is confident due to the README calling out Debian installs specifically
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure. For reference TJ-, you can test that change by editing `/etc/calamares/settings.conf` and (re)starting Calamares
<TJ-> tsimonq2: OK, I'll do that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08fe346cf54e: Add open in new private window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08fe346cf54e
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl @kc2bez: Please review: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Move the initramfs module down past the bootloader.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D14
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't quite have the bandwidth at the moment to test and upload.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: I cannot see your change which I assume is to address this calamares issue, but I'm pretty certain it won't be sufficient based on my investigation so far. I'm just about to test a fix that should work, though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now you can see it :)
<TJ-> tsimonq2: no, that won't solve it. Reason: currently "packages" removes the live-* packages (and others, more of that later) so 'packages' needs to be before the initramfs modules BUT 'packages' includes removal of calameres itself, which removes the /etc/calamares/ directory which causes it to fail because the initramfs module/conf is then missing.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: !! so !! what I'm testing is creating a new id "remove_calamares" with "module: packages" "config: remove_calamares", reordering the initramfs* after "packages" and then adding "remove_calamares" after those. Then, I've removed calamares* from modules/packages.conf and put it alone in modules/remove_calamares.conf 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice work!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you have an account on Phabricator to be able to propose your changes after they're done?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> phab.lubuntu.me
<TJ-> tsimonq2: unfortunately I don't think I've quite got the hang of calamares because on re-running the installed it complains it cannot find remove_calamares - i thought that was due to there not being a module of that name but the "id: remove_calamares" ought to work
<TJ-> tsimonq2: no I don't
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can I get a pastebin of the current settings.conf you have?
<TJ-> tsimonq2: I'll try to get a diff; I'm working in a serial console of the VM to do this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<TJ-> s
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL305a7f6f7061: Add quassel prefrences interface screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL305a7f6f7061
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Approved, TJ-
<TJ-> tsimonq2: huh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You created an account on Phabricator
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I had to approve it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which is done :)
<TJ-> teward: oh!! thought you were on about a phantom patch!
<TJ-> oops, tab complete
<TJ-> tsimonq2: ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> haha :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We like throwing things at teward anyway XD
<TJ-> took me a while to get the hang of calamares module@instance syntax
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ahh :)
<TJ-> now I have to sit patiently and await the email; my mail server imposes a 5 minute greylisting so hope the lubuntu server resends quickly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He also set up our mail server for that :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10f23709f089: Add /me to Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10f23709f089
<TJ-> tsimonq2: darn, the moving order still doesn't seem to have done the job even though /target/var/log/installer/debug shows the jobs ran in the correct order, I need to dig more
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<TJ-> tsimonq2: OK, I've found the problem. From that README warning I presume one of the live-* packages does a dpkg-divert of /ust/sbin/update-initramfs ... those packages get purged, but they've left being the diversion and do the file actually is a shell script that does nothing
<TJ-> echo "update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media"
<TJ-> tsimonq2: OK... so there are no live-* packages installed, so that diversion is coming from somewhere else
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's always confused me, because you're exactly right
<TJ-> tsimonq2: ahhh... it's coming from the squashfs itself, since it is copied across!
<TJ-> tsimonq2: so all we need is a one-liner shell callout to remove the diversion before calling the initramfs job
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahhh :)
<TJ-> Testing again now
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2417ec2a731b: Add Quassel chat view colors screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2417ec2a731b
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm confused. is your fix legit or not? i take it from the above the answer is no
<lubot> <kc2bez> Scrolling through I think you are right wxl
<TJ-> wxl: for update-initramfs? no it isn't
<TJ-> wxl: I'm about done with a correct fix but been making some silly mistakes working inside the live env due to tiredness
<wxl> TJ-: so i'll go ahead and reject https://phab.lubuntu.me/D14 then :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Move the initramfs module down past the bootloader.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D14
<TJ-> wxl: Yes
<wxl> i'm going to have to play with the serial console on the vm. that's a cool idea i've never bothered with.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Same here. Thanks for your help btw TJ
<TJ-> wxl: at boot time, hit the syslinux F6 to edit the boot command, hit Esc to dismiss the sub-menu and edit the command line directly. Towards the end you need to add options either side of the "---"  so it looks like: "console=ttyS0 console=tty0 --- console=ttyS0 console=tty0" then hit Enter to boot
<wxl> nice!
<TJ-> wxl: the reason for repeating either side of "---" is: those before it are used for the live boot, those after are added to the *installed* system's kernel via GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub
<wxl> learning something new.. alright!
<TJ-> console=ttyS0 comes first because that is the one the kernel will expect input from; tty0 will be read-only
<TJ-> if you're using libvirt/virt-manager GUI, the View > Text Consoles menu will take you to the serial consoles. You may need to tap a key to wake the guest up to draw a login: prompt there
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a58366bd5f1: Update qpdfview graphics screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a58366bd5f1
<TJ-> you don't really need it for this though; from the live just do "apt install openssh-server" and then connect via SSH from host to guest
<TJ-> serial console is handy for working in the initramfs (when it works!) and being able to copy/paste text
<TJ-> grr, no wonder I couldn't find the emails... procmail filter on .*ubuntu was moving lubuntu@ to a folder I wasn't checking!
<wxl> oops
<TJ-> wow, looks like I've been totally wrong! It isn't a fake update-initramfs at all, it is perfectly fine, but it isn't finding any installed kernels!
<TJ-> that was not what I was expecting
<TJ-> if so, it looks like a problem in initramfs-tools itself
<wxl> this is such a bizarre situation. it just sort of cropped up out of nowhere. no changes to calamares or settings or anything. it certainly, to me suggests some sort of core issue
<wxl> oh my things are getting heated on the ubuntu discourse re: 32-bit
<lubot> <lynorian> the main one?
<wxl> yep
<kc2bez> The Internet has exploded.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-19
<TJ-> Right! initramfs-tools had a MAJOR import from Debian with "initramfs-tools (0.133ubuntu1)" April 29th; I've worked back through the changes by Debian to "initramfs-tools (0.132) unstable" of 26th July 2018, which contains  "[f39625a] update-initramfs: Make "-k all" take over other initramfs images"  and looking at that commit seems to indicate it is the cause
<TJ-> https://salsa.debian.org/kernel-team/initramfs-tools/commit/f39625afd6ba6c1aa2027286dc3ef1c933da14e0
<TJ-> I can reproduce the failure calling the command with the same options
<wxl> huh
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was just cruising the changelog on that. I hadn't got to that yet. There were a ton of changes that got merged.
<TJ-> adding the --verbose flag shows:
<TJ-> update-initramfs -k all -c -t -v
<TJ-> Available versions: 
<TJ-> Nothing to do, exiting.
<TJ-> here's the git blame of the file, scroll to   get_sorted_versions()   https://salsa.debian.org/kernel-team/initramfs-tools/blame/master/update-initramfs
<wxl> is it calamares that introduces -k all where ubiquity does not?
<wxl> because i'm also trying to wrap my head around why this is only us
<TJ-> wxl: not as far as I can tell; that has been in the calamares initramfs module for a long time
<TJ-> wxl: the problem here is the code is *expecting* there to be existing initrd.img files when there won't be in this situation. That would make sense for the -u --update option but not for -c --create
<wxl> i see what you mean
<TJ-> I turned shell recording on, you can see what it does here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V8C7Js5RBY/
<TJ-> what a rabbot-hole this has turned out to be!
<wxl> no kidding
<wxl> but i'm so glad to have you on this one, TJ-. i'm not as much of a low level wizard as you. i'd probably be able to get myself there but it would take about 10x the effort
<TJ-> wxl: I have a kludge workaround we can deploy via calamares config until initramfs-tools is fixed upstream
<wxl> TJ-: so why doesn't this affect ubiquity again??
<TJ-> it consists of "touch /boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-17-generic" (just need it to get the kernel version dyanmically of course)
<wxl> oh what a kludge it is XD
<TJ-> wxl: because presumably it does things differently ( doesn't use "-k all" I'd guess)
<wxl> right, that's what i was guessing
<TJ-> I've proved that works, now just need to add it to calamares
<TJ-> finally!
<wxl> i guess this should be in the default cala config.. i know kubuntu's been talking about using it
<TJ-> Building cpio /boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-17-generic.new initramfs
<wxl> if you could leave a comment in there referencing the bug, that would be great. memories are only so long :)
<TJ-> I am using the bug number as the name of the module instance :)
<wxl> heheheh
 * TJ- fingers crossed
<TJ-> Yes!
<TJ-> root@lubuntu:/etc/calamares# ls -l /target/boot/initrd.img*
<TJ-> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 Jun 18 17:41 /target/boot/initrd.img -> initrd.img-5.0.0-17-generic
<TJ-> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  0 Jun 19 01:22 /target/boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-17-generic
<TJ-> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 Jun 18 17:41 /target/boot/initrd.img.old -> initrd.img-5.0.0-17-generic
<wxl> you are my hero TJ- 
<kc2bez> Mine too
<TJ-> There are a load of errors when trying to reboot with it failing to unmount /cdrom - are those being addressed?
<TJ-> looks like the squashfs gets ripped away from under it and it gets messed up
<TJ-> See https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/lubuntu-installer-restart.png
<wxl> oh interesting
<wxl> hadn't seen that before
<TJ-> I've had it happen a few times during testing; have to do a forced reset of the VM
<TJ-> it could be related to my working in the shell but I can't think how it'd cause that
<kc2bez> Oh geez, I haven't encountered that either. 
<TJ-> Hmmm, the VM seems to have rebooted but there's a blank screen, no serial terminals, and CPU pegging 100%
<TJ-> well now, this is weird, it's hitting the same panic!
<TJ-> I'm far too tired! None of us spotted what I pasted above!
<TJ-> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  0 Jun 19 01:22 /target/boot/initrd.img-5.0.0-17-generic
<wxl> oh no
 * wxl cries
<TJ-> !! the touched file 
<ubot93> Factoid '! the touched file' not found
<TJ-> no size
<TJ-> so it still failed :(
<wxl> well thanks for the effort
<TJ-> I've not finished !
<wxl> dude get some sleep though :)
 * TJ- never lets the bug win :p
<wxl> well i won't complain :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl running update script on meta give this:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ./update: 13: exec: germinate-update-metapackage: not found
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I only need to clone lubuntu-meta? or something else is also needed?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://manpages.debian.org/stretch/germinate/germinate-update-metapackage.1.en.html
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<TJ-> This gets weirder... the reason update-initramfs get_sorted_versions() fails is its call to (/usr/bin/) "linux-version list" reports nothing. That's a Perl script that eventually calls /usr/share/perl5/DebianLinux.pm::image_list() to scan /boot/ for kernel image (/boot/vmlinuz-*) 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl  @tsimonq2 afetr running update script (and installing germinate) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/trjJZTrfS8/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wat?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (this change in chromium from apt to snap has been very painfull)
<TJ-> OK, this time I've really figured it out :D
<TJ-> I blame whoever wrote lubuntu/settings.conf :p
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [(this change in chromium from apt to snap has been very painfull)], For sure
<TJ-> How do I add a patch/diff via phabricator? I'm getting lost in the UI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a CLI client
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Off the top of my head: … 1. `git clone REPO` … 2. Make the changes in the repo. Add the files but don't commit. … 3. `arc diff` (follow the prompts)
<wxl> arcanist
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make sure the Reviewers section is `@wxl @tsimonq2`
<TJ-> tsimonq2: so I need to install 'arc' ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [For sure], look at this:
<wxl> yep
<wxl> ^ TJ- 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt autoremove … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … The following additional packages will be installed: …   chromium-browser … The following packages will be REMOVED: …   chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra libpoppler85 linux-headers-5.0.0-13 lin
<lubot> ux-headers-5.0.0-13-generic …   linux-headers-5.0.0-8 linux-headers-5.0.0-8-generic linux-image-5.0.0-13-generic linux-image-5.0.0-8-generic …   linux-modules-5.0.0-13-generic linux-modules-5.0.0-8-generic linux-modules-extra-5.0.0-13-generic …   linux-modules-extra-5.0.0-8-generic … The following packages will be upgraded: …   chromium-browser … 1
<lubot>  upgraded, 0 newly installed, 13 to remove and 0 not upgraded. … 2 not fully installed or removed. … Need to get 0 B/48,4 kB of archives. … After this operation, 889 MB disk space will be freed. … Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry
<wxl> TJ-: btw you can blame tsimonq2 mostly XD https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/settings.conf
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the thing is, chromium wants to install it snap and I don't want it, but it won't let me do anything until I install snap
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [the thing is, chromium wants to install it snap and I don't want it, but it won' …], Grab the package from Debian
<wxl> or ditch chromium XD
 * wxl ducks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Grab the package from Debian], will try that
<wxl> ah ha!
<wxl> @tsimonq2 screwed up again
<wxl> problem is right here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-meta/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/update.cfg$4
<wxl> and here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-meta/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/update.cfg$16
<wxl> should probably remove i386 while you're at it
<wxl> headed home talk soon
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 do you know where "white_listed_spam_host_domains" is defined o …], I believe it has to be defined in the configuration file somewhere, but i'll have to check
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I installed a .deb in chromium now is worst
<TJ-> ooo looking hopeful, its hanging about saying "Creating initramfs" this time
<TJ-> and its there, finally!
<TJ-> problems, arcanist complaining php-curl needs installing, but it is installed¬
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sigh! "chromium-browser … package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TJ- [<TJ-> problems, arcanist complaining php-curl needs installing, but it is instal …], :/ hm
<wxl[m]> TJ- php-cli installed?
<TJ-> wxl[m]: yes, it's a depends of arcanist (and a Provides: of php7.2-cli)
<wxl[m]> TJ-: fwiw I always use upstream arcanist
<wxl[m]> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/arcanist_quick_start/
<wxl[m]> In other words I use git master
<TJ-> OK, solved that! It installed the phph7.2-curl but php7.0-cli! added php7.2-cli and it runs, but now I have to give it a phabricator URI!?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/
<TJ-> Is this something I need to add into the commit message?
<TJ-> Make sure the Reviewers section is `@wxl @tsimonq2`
<wxl[m]> No there will be a template
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Two separate files to save
<lubot> <tsimonq2> First is the commit message, second is the filled out template
<TJ-> Ahhh, thanks! I didn't want to save the commit message and find out they were supposed to be in it!
<TJ-> Wow, didn't take long did it (checks what time we started  20.09..04:10)  https://phab.lubuntu.me/D15
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ULTIMATE bonus points for bug name
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I like it!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does it work?
<TJ-> tsimonq2: I had to add a Test Plan statement!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Some people do that and still don't test it ;)
<TJ-> Please have others test this before committing though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez wxl ^
<TJ-> I've lost track of how many times I re-ran the VM install to get to the root of the issue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Your work is very very appreciated
<TJ-> It's easy enough to manually edit the /etc/calamares/ files once the live env has started, before running the installer itself
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Want to go the extra mile and look at fixing update-initramfs, or should I do that one?
<TJ-> tsimonq2: That's going to have to be done in Debian I think, by those that know the code intimatedly. I cannot be sure its wrong but it certainly seems to be, when using -c (create)
<TJ-> Ben Hutchins wrote that; I'm not going to argue with him!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This sounds like cjwatson/vorlon/infinity territory
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's like a bingo card. I'll bet one of them at least is a comaintainer
<TJ-> the problem is its hard to know what the logic in that part of the code is supposed to do, it seems to only be relevant for an update operation but ...!
 * TJ- is off to bed finally. Will drop in later today (Wednesday) to see if its solved the issue for everyone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<wxl> @kc2bez: it worked for me!!! please double check and i think we're back in action
 * wxl pulls his hair out trying to find where the code is for usb-creator because none of the repos seem to include 0.3.6
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 It worked for me too!
<kc2bez> Many many thanks to TJ- !!
<wxl> anyone else want to test https://phab.lubuntu.me/D15?
<TJ-> wxl g'evening 
<wxl> TJ-: afternoon
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Are there any non qt packages that need to be ported?
<wxl> that would be a bit counterintuitive
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Are there any non qt packages that need to be ported?], The porting we need is from gtk to qt. I can't think of any other porting we need.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would like to port some things from python to c++, but that's me and I think it would be harder than port gtk to qt.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I only ask because it's still a bit intense to wrap my mind on not only gtk to qt but to try to use pyqt when the docs favor c++
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm not the greatest at qt honestly. Never liked it in that respect and it's a bit hard to be honest
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyway I still haven't heard back from that ubuntu dev regarding the iso tester, will ping him again on LinkedIn to ask if he got my email
<lubot> <lynorian> Do we still need testing for the whole initramfs stuff
<wxl> if you could please i would appreciate it @lynorian 
<wxl> i just want to be sure
<lubot> <lynorian> so what do I need to do to test this?
<wxl> to be fair, i only tested bios/unencrypted on a vm. we should really test EVERYTHING, just to be extra sure
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829805/comments/17
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1829805 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Eoan Daily Image fails to boot after install on KVM" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<TJ-> wxl: you want the other modes/configs tested (efi/LUKS) ?
<wxl> TJ-: yes please. and real hardware is always good, too
<TJ-> best to respin the squashfs.filesystem then :)
<wxl> vm/bios/luks is a go
<lubot> Qusai was added by: Qusai
<wxl> vm/efi/unencrypted is a go
<wxl> vm/efi/luks is a go
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-20
<wxl> vm/bios/unencrypted w/ manual partition is a go
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can check some metal installs in a bit
<wxl> danke
<wxl> vm/bios/unencrypted with a manual gpt partition (i know, getting weird) worked fine
<wxl> i'm fairly confident we should be good
<wxl> at least from a vm perspective
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, pick the daily ISO and install it basically?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you link me to the ISO I'll install it on my potato
<wxl> pick the iso, download the diff of the fix, patch it, install it
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Gonna take a hot minute to download
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829805/comments/17
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1829805 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Eoan Daily Image fails to boot after install on KVM" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/eoan-desktop-amd64.iso
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright. The Potato is a Corebooted laptop. So EFI only, but should get you some of the way there.
<kc2bez> That is good. My potato is only BIOS.
<kc2bez> Unencrypted BIOS on my laptop is good.
<wxl> that's a good start
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> May I offer unsolicited feedback on this boot experience?
<kc2bez> I don't think constructive feedback is ever turned away.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> The panel objects seem a little... dark
<kc2bez> LUKS BIOS is a go wxl.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm going to act like I didn't spend half a minute finding the network indicator 😅
<kc2bez> I think there is a fix in the works.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Oh maybe they don't have it up yet, I can find it in the launcher I bet"
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, "Filling up filesystems"?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not really going to write 320GB, is it
<kc2bez> no
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, that's good
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is a feature in some installers
<wxl[m]> Like writing zeroes?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, or random data
<wxl[m]> Makes sense
<wxl[m]> I'll modify the config to check for your ip and if it matches do that
<kc2bez> I'm at 4.6G installed
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> It doesn't make much sense on SSDs though lol
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> reboot now
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> And booted
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Good work, hackers
<kc2bez> @UniversalSuperBox your EFI install, was it encrypted or no?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, encrypted
<kc2bez> cool
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> For some reason the screensaver appeared in like 10 seconds in the live session
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> And then once dismissed didn't come back
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<kc2bez> weird
<wxl> @UniversalSuperBox ghost in the potato
<wxl> btw thx for the help
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you know what repo has the *current* usb-creator in it? everything i can find is 0.3.5
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you know what repo has the *current* usb-creator in it? ever …], Noooo clue
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> @tsimonq2: in other news it seems that TJ-'s fixed worked, so i guess i'll add a changelog, add it, and upload it, unless you have any reason to be cautious
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope, go for it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Spin off an image after it migrates
<kc2bez> wxl: Is this what you are looking for? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+package/usb-creator-kde
<wxl> kc2bez: i'm looking for the repo, though, not the package
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is it a native package?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i can find repos but not the one that contains the latest version
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you don't have the capacity to approve that upload do you?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you don't have the capacity to approve that upload do you?], Not at the moment
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plus, you need practice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> practice begging people? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> cuz afaik i can't approve it XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wait wat?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Approve what now?
<wxl> it's in proposed of course....
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which?
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/1:19.10.2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So what's this business about approving? :p
<wxl> well
<wxl> you wanted me to spin a new iso, which i assume you mean you want that package in release.......
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't manually approve that
<wxl> it's entirely automated eh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's Britney, bitch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XDDDDDDD
<wxl> !language
<ubot93> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kc2bez> wxl: it looks like usb-creator 0.3.6 is in proposed too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's what Britney is named after
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Britney Spears
<wxl> kc2bez: right. so it should be in SOME repo XD
<kc2bez> right
<wxl> @tsimonq2: that's… amazing
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did i remember correctly you have britney runnning at home?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not at home, but it runs on our servers via Jenkins
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's why we have two stable and two unstable PPAs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One is a proposed pocket
<wxl> ah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The other is the release pocket
<wxl> hm excuses just re-ran and i don't see it in there
<wxl> there's no way it slipped through that quick is there??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Was the source actually published in proposed when Britney started?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Britney takes a good five or ten mins
<wxl> that's what i mean.. it just re-ran
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmmm
<wxl> UTC is Thu Jun 20 03:02:19 UTC 2019
<lubot> <tsimonq2> !patience
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> Generated: 2019.06.20 02:50:15 +0000
<wxl> it published 18 minutes ago
<wxl> ok the fix is in release
<wxl> let me get a new iso going
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And published?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're sure it's published?
<wxl> Published 31 seconds ago
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<guiverc2> the ISO you're talking about is the daily? (with TJ's work?) iso.qa says re-building still
<wxl> yep yep yep
<guiverc2> thanks wxl, i paused me daily testing & will do with new...
<wxl> guiverc2: np. thanks for the help!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good work!
<wxl> Status 	When complete 	Architecture 	Archive
<wxl> [BUILDING] Currently building 	10 minutes ago (estimated) buildlog (141.5 KiB) 	amd64 	Primary Archive for Ubuntu
<wxl> when complete: 10 minutes ago X''''''D
<wxl> ok it's built and is being uploaded
<wxl> there it is guiverc2 
<guiverc2> :)
<wxl> and success!
<TJ-> Where can I find info on what tools are used to generate the ISO images, specifically the casper/initrd image. I'm finding that unmkinitramfs is failing to extract files from that file "cpio: premature end of archive"  - this is the 19.10 desktop ISO I'm working on
<TJ-> ahhh, never mind, it's xnox messing with initramfs-tools! Bug #1832108
<ubot93> Bug 1832108 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Cosmic) "unmkinitramfs fails with lz4 compressed initrds" [Undecided, In Progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832108
<lubot> Aza was added by: Aza
<lubot> <Aza> After updating the error.   the system suggests me to execute the following command: sudo apt --fix-broken install after doing  … dpkg-deb: error: insert subprocess was killed by signal (Channel break) … There were errors while processing the following packages: … /var/cache/apt/archives/libpython3.7-stdlib_3.7.3-2~18.04.1_amd64.deb … E: 
<lubot> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) … help solve the problem please!
<kc2bez> @Aza that is probably a better question for the support channel. This is the development channel. 
<kc2bez> !support
<ubot93> For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<lubot> <Aza> sorry, thanks
<kc2bez> No problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk there are problems again with falkon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vchQ67Mj8j/
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [@acheronuk there are problems again with falkon], They reverted the ABI changes in ICU, so qtwebengine will need another rebuild, like before
<lubot> <lynorian> standup today?
<wxl> oh yeah i forgot about that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I worked on that kernel panic bug
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's it for me
<wxl> let's do it
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<wxl> we'll otherwise ignore tsimonq2 :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi
<lynorian> \o
<wxl> anyone else?
<wxl> ok let's get going then. you're up @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> fake .desktop for nm-applet already landed (default-settings)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's in xdg-lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> seed gave me an error whe using upgrade script in meta, I was adding network-manager-gnome
<wxl> did you not see my explanation of how to fix that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> removing disco I suppose
<wxl> well replacing it with eoan
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yeah,
<wxl> there's two instances in the update.cfg file
<wxl> feel free to commit those all in one revision and i'll land it for you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ow, will looka at that either, I need to be in a non blocked ssh computer yo see that.
<wxl> i hear you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i will see if I can see it tonight
<wxl> meanwhile, you can publicly chastise tsimonq2 for not doing his job right on that one. no ssh needed XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jejeje
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when that's ready I can modify nm-tray to use nm-connection-edit instead of nmtui
<wxl> i can get that landed for you quick and easy
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I could make contact with ubuconlan, but they haven't told me if my presentation is aproved
<lubot> <HMollerCl> UbuConLa*
<wxl> they probably won't until the call for papers ends
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yea, I think so.
<lynorian> and then take a while after looking at them
<wxl> ^^ that, too
<wxl> anything else?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I suppose, but I', in cotact with thme now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and I haven't had time to look at moving nm-tray that's in debian sid to ubuntu.
<wxl> oh the merge right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> AAAA and I need to bother simon on making lubuntu-upgrade-notification added to repo
<wxl> if you get some free time, perhaps we can try to put our heads together on that one
<wxl> meaning we need to get a repo in phab?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<wxl> i'm not experienced in merges but i think i can work my way through it and i could use the experience
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was also hoping that nm-tray publish a new release with the dark icons fixed, so we don't have to patch it.
<wxl> did you issue an upstream pull request?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no, how did I do that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> agaida is building for debian.
<wxl> we'll talk about that after the meeting
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that will be on my side then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF
<wxl> great work, thanks!
<wxl> lyn you're up
<lynorian> I have done lots of work on the manual
<lynorian> Added modifier tab in qpdfview with screenshot
<lynorian> open in file manager from qtransmission
<lynorian> More screenshots for each desktop prefrences 
<lynorian> Added more screenshots to users-groups
<lynorian> More styling on software sources
<lynorian> remove more hardcoded 18.10 stuff
<lynorian> Rewording blurbs on status columns.
<lynorian> Work on color picker, spacer, and sensors
<lynorian> filed bug  1833118 on featherpad
<ubot93> Bug 1833118 in featherpad (Ubuntu) "featherpad does not syntax highlight with printer dialog open" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833118
<lynorian> detailed print from featherpad
<lynorian> new way to get new tabs
 * lynorian added /me to quassel
<lynorian> screenshots in pcmanfm-qt 
<lynorian> Rework of qlipper
<lynorian> add notes on volume output to pavucontrol-qt
<lynorian> Work on manually changing time 
 * wxl :)
<wxl> *ironic tone* is that all?
<lynorian> I condensed multiple commits and used a note in noblenote to make it more consise
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that featherpad bug, should be made on github?
<lynorian> many small changes
<lynorian> I think it might 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, do they look launchpad?
<lynorian> not sure
<wxl> @HMollerCl yes i plan on triaging but haven't got to it yet
<lynorian> I mean the initramfs way more important
<wxl> in general i would assume that no upstream ever looks at launchpad. the only exception is agaida and even then he rarely supplies anything constructive XD
<lynorian> ^
<wxl> thanks for the paste, lyn. that'll help grease the wheels on these meetings. anything else to add?
<lynorian> nope
<wxl> thanks again for all the great work. i can't say enough how much i appreciate what you're doing
<wxl> 1s
<kc2bez> Oh Snoopy it is Thursday
 * kc2bez sighs
<wxl[m]> Flexing sponsorship muscles
<kc2bez> sorry I am late
<wxl[m]> * COMMITS * Accepted network-manager-gnome to seed https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDaf3d2c7f3ea1c1375b29ec81e806fb3bf6596170 * Sponsored change to make nm-applet not autostart which took some faffing around with missing translations https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/19.10.2 * Sponsored new upstream release of calamares https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/3.2.7-0ubuntu1 * Sponsored TJ's fix for the kernel
<wxl[m]> panic https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/1:19.10.2
<wxl[m]> * OTHER UPSTREAM * Submitted pull request to fix screengrab instructions https://github.com/lxqt/screengrab/pull/162 * Since KDE pushed back, submitted bug re: DND between ark and pcmanfm-qt https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/977 * Filed an issue about several issues with the snap to border function in screengrab https://github.com/lxqt/screengrab/issues/163 * MISCELLANEOUS * Retooted about updated Lubuntu emoji
<wxl[m]> https://git.tyil.nl/tyil/emoji-os/commit/656657a054b9abdee5f7352adeddb32c5d3c0dbb
<ubot93> Pull 162 in lxqt/screengrab "Improve Screen Area instructions" [Merged]
<ubot93> Issue 977 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "DND not working with ark" [Open]
<ubot93> Issue 163 in lxqt/screengrab "snap to border functionality needs several improvements" [Open]
<wxl[m]> That's it for me
<wxl[m]> Bbl
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Still looking for an easier Python or JS task. Waiting on that Ubuntu dev for the iso tester answer.
 * lynorian needs to get groceries
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: so, how should I du that upstream pull request for new release?
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl upstream is on GitHub. Have you ever done pull requests there, meaning you start off forking the project?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've forked but never done anything with the code
<lubot> <HMollerCl> more like, doing my personal copy to test
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I know that agaida has done the building in debian
<lubot> <HMollerCl> last release was 12oct2018, and prior that 9jul and 5 jul.
<wxl[m]> So yeah fork it and make your changes and push it to your copy. Let me know when that is done and we'll take the next step
<TJ-> Anything less taxing I can tackle? :p
<wxl> TJ-: we've got all sorts of little things https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ok, here's a question for you. so in eoan we went from libfm-qt 0.14.1-0ubuntu2 to -8ubuntu1. that last change included a change we want to SRU into disco, which is at -0ubuntu2. my guess is i probably don't want to pull in all of the changes between those two. in fact, the change happened in -6. so what version number do i give my change? -6ubuntu0???
<TJ-> wxl: would the additional changes from -6 to -8 make a lot of difference? I wonder if it'd make sense to have the same version in both to simplify support/maintenance?
<wxl> TJ-: in light of it being an SRU (though thankfully not an LTS) i'm a little concerned about the size of the diff https://launchpadlibrarian.net/425152824/libfm-qt_0.14.1-0ubuntu2_0.14.1-8ubuntu1.diff.gz
<TJ-> wxl: the diff from -6 to -8 looks to be mainly packaging
<TJ-> wxl: I've not seen it but the sound of the Glib recursion error sounds like something I'd want
<wxl> ok well i guess i'll give it a go and see if i get yelled at XD
<teward> wow TJ-
<teward> tackling Lubuntu tasks now lol?
<teward> xD
<TJ-> you could git-diff the -6 to -8 
<TJ-> teward: not quite, jsut some light relief from difficult stuff :)
<wxl> we've got someone from server and now someone from kernel.. we're moving on up XD
<teward> heh indeed
<teward> wxl: and Ubuntu Studio gained a 'helper' in the process xD
<wxl> right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> So yeah fork it and make your changes and push it to your copy. Let me …], but then we will package my copy?
<wxl> @HMollerCl we'll make a pull request. if palinek (or some other maintainer) accepts it, it will inevitably get packaged. we don't necessarily have to go through agaida
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but palinek already fixed the icon issue. I don't need to touch the code.
<wxl> oh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The thing is that he hasn't made a released
<wxl> we could always grab the patch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so,that fix isn't in debian
<wxl> but i guess we've already fixed it
<wxl> it will come down eventually
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no, we have not.
<wxl> we didn't? isn't that what i sponsored for you?
<wxl> if not, let's grab the patch!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, that is for using nm-connectior-editor instead of nmtui
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, for the patch, we need to move to nm-tray 0.4.2 which is in sid but not in ubuntu
<teward> that'd probably require coordination with the rest of the variant teams no?
<wxl> are you sure it doesn't work with the version we have?
<teward> AIUI nm-tray is part of a few things
<wxl> other nm stuff, yes. nm-tray no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> are you sure it doesn't work with the version we have?], no, I'm not sure, but isn't it better to solve that first?
<wxl> it depends on when the release is going to come. if it doesn't come before our release, that obviously doesn't work well for us
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://merges.ubuntu.com/n/nm-tray/REPORT
<wxl> oh i bet those are easily resolved
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think it's better to move to 0.4.2 first, it appears to be easy to resolve but I haven't had time to look it well
<lubot> <HMollerCl> This is what @tsimonq2 told me, but I haven't spend much time on it:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Current version in Ubuntu is 1.2.3-1ubuntu1. Grab both that and 1.2.3-1 from Debian, and do debdiff 1.2.3-1.dsc 1.2.3-1ubuntu1.dsc … Grab the latest Debian version, let's say 1.2.3-2. Apply the diff you created in the previous step to the Debian packaging. Create a changelog entry, do a source build, and check the diff again. Does t
<lubot> he diff look similar?
<wxl> i know. he loves entirely vague instructions
<wxl> you might want to grab https://merges.ubuntu.com/n/nm-tray/nm-tray_0.4.2-1ubuntu1.src.tar.gz
<wxl> in that, for example, look at CMakeLists.txt. you'll see immediately a line with <<<<<<<
<wxl> that's saying the next line is related to that one (it's .1-0ubuntu1)
<wxl> then there's a =======
<wxl> then after the next line there's a >>>>>>> which is the end of the differences
<wxl> so that line after the ======= is related to the >>>>>> bit (.2-1 in debian)
<wxl> so in this case it's related to the NM_TRAY_VERSION
<wxl> obviously that's not going to merge well because they're not the same. we basically need to pick one
<wxl> these are the "diff3 conflict markers" which the report mentions
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-21
<wxl> similarly, you find version changes in control
<wxl> finally in README.md there's an additional bit about there being debian packages
<wxl> so tl;dr keep the new stuff, get rid of the old stuff, remove all the markers
<wxl> once that's done, you just treat it as a normal change with an entry like "Merge from Debian unstable"
<wxl> do check if that ubuntu1 patch needs to be kept, though. we might end up ditching that. if not, make note of the fact that it's remaining
<wxl> you can see an example of a merge changelog entry here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1224
<wxl> then just build the source paackage and i can take care of uploading
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Figure it out wxl?
<wxl[m]> Well enough @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<mozmck> How are the *buntu livecd ISOs made?  Are there scripts or is this still basically the method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<teward> mozmck: i beleive there's automated builders, but I couldn't begin to tell you how all that works.  Customizing the LIveCD would be respinning the LIveCD for your needs.
<teward> and that can be glitchy sometimes
<mozmck> Yes, I'm trying to do that and I've done it several years back using the method from that website.
<mozmck> I figured there was something a little better by now?  I think debian has some live builder scripts or something.
<teward> not for *respins*
<teward> or custom ISOs
<teward> if you want custom ISOs that's really the only rebuild mechanism
<mozmck> Hmm, well what I'm basically doing is a derivative distro for custom use.  Right now I install xubuntu and run my script which strips out stuff and installs a realtime kernel and such.  I'd like to build an ISO to make it simpler for the initial install.
<mozmck> I know this is not lubuntu specific - sorry.  I installed lubuntu 19.04 to try out the LXQT desktop and I like it so far!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @mozmck [<mozmck> Hmm, well what I'm basically doing is a derivative distro for custom us …], that sound more like ubuntu studio to me @Eickmeyer
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @HMollerCl [that sound more like ubuntu studio to me @Eickmeyer], Not true. Ubuntu Studio is custom of Ubuntu the same way Lubuntu is.
<mozmck> Yeah.  This one is for cnc machines running linuxcnc.
<Eickmeyer> Completely different use case then.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, but I thought you where making more customization con RT kernel q
<Eickmeyer> !rt | @HMollerCl
<ubot93> @HMollerCl: the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency
<lubot> <HMollerCl> right, I forgot that, lowlatency is more than just the kernel
<mozmck> Yeah, I'm using the preempt-rt patch and modifying kernel configs for best latency (hopefully!)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I once just this tips, might be usefull https://bitbucket.org/thismaechler/ubuntustudio-16.04-realtimeaudio/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't use it as it is, but it can be use as inspiration.
<mozmck> thanks!  It seems hard to find all the things that affect latency (while still keeping the kernel generic), and it changes with new kernel releases.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-22
<wxl> @tsimonq2: think that's sufficient for an SRU? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm-qt/+bug/1825587
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1825587 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu Disco) "non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop" [High, Triaged]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe a little more verbose on Regression Potential, otherwise LGTM
<wxl> i'm not sure what else to say frankly
<wxl> i've stared at the diff long enough for it to be meaningless XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then JFDI
<wxl> there's some license stuff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, so one thing to keep in mind
<wxl> a build depends change, though very minor
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Any unrelated changes will be heavily scrutinized
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All changes made must be necessary
<wxl> a removal of a unnecessary depends
<lubot> <tsimonq2> To fix the bug, of course
<wxl> a description extension
<wxl> some super trivial change to the install that doesn't even seem to have an effect (they included white space and moved the position of one of the lines)
<wxl> beyond that are some patches:
<wxl>  * the fix we need
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Again, any change unrelated to fixing the bug will be scrutinized and very likely rejected
<wxl>  * license header fix
<wxl>  * a fix related to smb recursive copying
<wxl>  * glib recusive moving error
<wxl> so i thought it might be wise to include all that.. alf suggested it. TJ- kind of agreed too, at least from a maintenence perspective
<wxl> if i don't then i run into the question of, as i said before, what version to give it
<wxl> i guess 0.14.1-0ubuntu3 (disco's on 0ubuntu2)
<wxl> so what i'm hearing you say is i shouldn't?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make sure that every single other change is accounted for in the SRU bug desc. It's not my rules, they're just really strict about it. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can have other changes, but every single other change MUST be suitable for an SRU
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you have questions about the specific process, I'd ask rbasak / bdmurray / infinity but for the most part, follow that rule and you'll be fine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Some SRUers tend to be more strict than others, however, the stricter ones tend to teach you a lot more.
<wxl> k
<wxl> how's that @tsimonq2 ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm-qt/+bug/1825587
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1825587 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu Disco) "non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop" [High, Triaged]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Run it by the SRU team. +0
<wxl> you're nop fun
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or just upload it and see XD
<wxl[m]> The crap storm about thirty two bit continues https://mobile.twitter.com/Plagman2/status/1142262103106973698
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Congratulations to @JyotiGomes for becoming an official member of the Lubuntu project!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Fantastic news! Congratulations @JyotiGomes
<lubot> <aptghetto> @JyotiGomes Congrats
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-23
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Congrats @JyotiGomes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> The crap storm about thirty two bit continues https://mobile.twitter.co …], There where also some post from wine about it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Silly question, the way windows 64bit can run 32bit application wine couldn't do that?
<kc2bez> They need to change which libraries they are using. The 32 bit libraries are going away. 
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [Congratulations to @JyotiGomes for becoming an official member of the Lubuntu pr …], 👌👌👌
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> They need to change which libraries they are using. The 32 bit librarie …], Ok, so the announcement was that this libraries won't be supported (not only that 32bit distros won't be made)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<kc2bez> Yes
<lubot> <lynorian> I really like the artichoke picture @TheWendyPower has for the installer for lximage-qt but it lacks the new annotation feature should I have a bug report for this
<lubot> <lynorian> Not sure if this is a 19.10 problem yet
<lubot> FritzDonkor was added by: FritzDonkor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Yes], Then, that could be an issue
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Thank you Simon Quigley, Dan Simmons, apt-ghetto, Hans Möller, Noumeno. Thank you so much! 😊
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @JyotiGomes [Thank you Simon Quigley, Dan Simmons, apt-ghetto, Hans Möller, Noumeno. Thank yo …], ;)
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 @wxl @aptghetto is https and CI still not working?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It looks like the last libfm-qt was good in unstable.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/328/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/88/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/88/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/388/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/389/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/389/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/312/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-16
<guiverc> my qterminal (window) has no borders today.. no buttons.. I assume it's just a quirk for me...
<lubot> <kc2bez> On 20.10 guiverc ?
<guiverc> sorry yeah
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok I haven't tried today but I didn't have that yesterday.
<guiverc> thanks kc2bez i'm ignoring it..
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/94/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/94/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/94/
<lubot> <lynorian> @guiverc [<guiverc> sorry yeah], That is a new feature for 20.10 now
<lubot> <lynorian> in view menu but not sure it should be default
<lubot> <lynorian> or does view —> Show window borders not work
<guiverc> at least it's not a bug :)    thanks @lynorian
<guiverc> & Yep, I had 'hide borders' ticked - turn tick off and it's how I prefer it..
<guiverc> Thank you.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92073ef84f8a: Update Kcalc version and add restore defaults button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92073ef84f8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/94/
<lubot> <lynorian> reading changelogs sometimes helps
<lubot> <Daksh> Used lubuntu groovy gorilla
<lubot> <Daksh> Was good
<lubot> <Daksh> I have a small request please add some more panel extensions and some theming by default like kvantum and panel extensions / widgets like plasma
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALceac6029fe75: Add calculator key to launch Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALceac6029fe75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL016ff3e8460e: Update how to launch firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL016ff3e8460e
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/94/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/95/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/95/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Good morning everyone
<lubot> <kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [If you're a packager (or wannabe packager, we always need more help!), try to ge …], Just wanted to look at it again-it looks like the link doesn't work/exist
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> is there a new link for this?
<lubot> <kc2bez> standby
<lubot> <kc2bez> http://ci.lubuntu.me/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Just go there ^ it will redirect you to the fixme page.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Looked through Build 38 fail https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_backports_lxqt-archiver/lastBuild/console
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It seems everything is.. probably fine. Uploading to tooling just isn't working for whatever reason. The build is fine-searching through error and the dh build process is fine.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> "Verifying if binaries are published, 0 minutes in. … Traceback (most recent call last): …   File "./tooling/ci/lp_check.py", line 136, in <module> …     lpcheck = LaunchpadCheck() …   File "./tooling/ci/lp_check.py", line 37, in init …     self.verify_binaries_published(args.package, args.package_version) …   File "./tooling/ci/lp_
<lubot> check.py", line 104, in verify_binaries_published …     raise ValueError("One or more builds have an error") … ValueError: One or more builds have an error"
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Let me guess, no news right
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> This always happens doesn't it.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Honestly to help out, it's my fault I didn't play with tooling so I'll have to do that
<lubot> <kc2bez> You have to look at the launchpad build to see what the issue is. Like the error message indicates one or more builds have an error.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It does say so-just can't find any regex of an Error or Search. Launching Browser through Ctrl + F, can;t find anything. Of course, the story goes deeper.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (cough) common sense
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci
<lubot> <kc2bez> All of the CI builds go to that ppa^
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Gracias.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> dpkg-buildpackage: info: full upload (original source is included) 🤔
<kc2bez> Give a look here https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable-backports-ci-proposed/+packages
<kc2bez> That package failed to build on all arches.
<kc2bez> so if you look at one of the buildlogs https://launchpadlibrarian.net/484615998/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-amd64.lxqt-archiver_0.1.0+git202006170117~focal-0ubuntu1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Aight.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:30 (find_package): …   By not providing "FindQt5X11Extras.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project …   has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by …   "Qt5X11Extras", but CMake did not find one. …   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5X11Extras" …   (requeste
<lubot> d version 5.7.1) with any of the following names: …     Qt5X11ExtrasConfig.cmake …     qt5x11extras-config.cmake …   Add the installation prefix of "Qt5X11Extras" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set …   "Qt5X11Extras_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files.  If …   "Qt5X11Extras" provides a separate development package or SDK, be sure it …   
<lubot> has been installed.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Oh soz. Didn't see the messages. But here is where the breakdown occurs.
<kc2bez> right
<kc2bez> So that needs to be added as a build dep
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Alright. I'll do some digging upstream and in the source code and see if I can find anything.-
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Alright-I'll go look for it's package
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Ok. Here it is. https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/libqt5x11extras5-dev
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> When you mean diff-you talking about debdiffs?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Where's the source code?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Is that at phab?
<kc2bez> the packaging is in phab
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-archiver/
<kc2bez> I don't follow your diff question? What are you referring to?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> nevermind
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Do you want a diff for my changes?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Also-what branch are you looking for for this?
<kc2bez> arc diff that I guess if you have access and probably backports/focal since that is the only one failing.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I actually don't have access so yeah i'll have to make a diff. I'll probably debdiff i guess?
<kc2bez> I don't know. A patch file would do I suppose.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Sounds good
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Save of time
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Alright nice, and when I have the patch ready, where would you like me to put it?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Another excellent question. You could paste it in https://phab.lubuntu.me/paste and tag me and Simon I guess.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [Another excellent question. You could paste it in https://phab.lubuntu.me/paste …], No problems. What else to do in boring times in quarantine then to help my friends.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Actually-I forgot to add debian/series-my bad
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> eh. just got the same thing nevertheless trying to apply it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Alright. https://phab.lubuntu.me/P74
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Enjoy
<kc2bez> Thanks. Will try to look at it when I get a chance.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> No problem. If you need (I don't think you will), the patch file name is qt5extrasAsBuildDep.patch.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Solving build fail for groovy_unstable - add lxqt-globalkeys as build dep https://phab.lubuntu.me/P75
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (.patch file)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So @tsimonq2 -apologies for the tag. It looks like you are trying to package qt6-qtbase. The error fails here: … mv: cannot stat 'qtbase_5.14.2+dfsg.orig*': No such file or directory … It originally claims the upstream ver is 5.14.2+dfsg-however that's incorrect-latest upstream ver is from 2 months ago in Salsa's qtbase repo. Correc
<lubot> tly, you'd probably want 5.12.5+dfsg. I don't know how to help with that yet, for I'm not experienced that much with the build systems and everything, but there you go.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Hope that gives a pointer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Am aware
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> 👍
<LinfanR> Du hast den Schoensten Arsch der Welt
<Eickmeyer> ^ Well then...
<kc2bez> I'll just nuke on the Telegram side.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ?
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, not much can be done after the fact.
<Eickmeyer> @tsimonq2 It's a fairly dirty phrase in German that I won't repeat.
<kc2bez> Drive by spamming
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fun
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: check phab notif
<wxl> okie
 * The_LoudSpeaker steals some time from debian to get back to Lubuntu 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> @tsimonq2 It's a fairly dirty phrase in German that I won't repeat.], yes
<lubot> udayrajb was added by: udayrajb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL089202bb6052: Fix Open with] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL089202bb6052
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf1d1bcf9f9a: Fix Open with] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf1d1bcf9f9a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa17da9e74f0b: Fix Open with] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa17da9e74f0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL915cf80d484a: Add new open with by file menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL915cf80d484a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL545b6f58065a: Fix mangled wording of using left and right arrows] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL545b6f58065a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL30ed54a00ab5: Fix mangled wording of using left and right arrows] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL30ed54a00ab5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1bd994182175: Fix mangled wording of using left and right arrows] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1bd994182175
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcdd996f7b580: Add  Show outline option] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcdd996f7b580
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb859a31138bc: Add show image outline by default checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb859a31138bc
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/95/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/95/
<lubot> <LKingx> Hi everyone, is there a planning support for different wallpaper for each (virtual) desktop? … Because it really helped me to better use them (18.04). … Or is there a way like a add-ons or script? … (note I have only on monitor so stichWP.sh won't work for me, or so I think)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/95/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/96/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/96/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/96/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/98/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @LKingx [Hi everyone, is there a planning support for different wallpaper for each (virtu …], !support
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I'll take a look at qterminal
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> by the way does 'unstable' mean anything?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> !support
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> rip bot?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> /command !support
<lubot> !support
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, that doesn't return the response.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It works only in irc
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [by the way does 'unstable' mean anything?], That would be due to a lintian error or warning.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Ok
<Eickmeyer[m]> !support | @LKingx
<ubot93> @LKingx: For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICSf44618824bf2: Add logging.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICSf44618824bf2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS9068136a8ef8: Add a CLI argument for the location of the DB.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS9068136a8ef8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS57613a344cdc: Comment out the time range, we'll use that later.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS57613a344cdc
<tsimonq2> I'm just going to drop this here... 
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/metrics/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS25b9ecf7a9a9: Ignore pycache and sqlite files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS25b9ecf7a9a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/393/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/393/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/318/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/393/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/98/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/98/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/394/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8da50bb99059: Add show annotation toolbar by default checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8da50bb99059
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7c3db4b56bd: Add Enable Backlight Change checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7c3db4b56bd
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Ah great, everything’s failing
<lubot> <kc2bez> CI can be a little racey sometimes.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 I’ve made a paste to help w/ lxqt archiver and power management, would you like me to open a PR on GitHub (github.com/lubuntu-team)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [CI can be a little racey sometimes.], Indeed.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I looked at archiver and it should have had the changes you pasted merged in from groovy. Simon removed it from the focal backports metadata but didn't remove the builds job that was already there.
<lubot> <kc2bez> tldr I think we just need to remove the job.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> :/ ok then
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Fwd from tsimonq2: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1273456738856062976?s=19
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, that may apply here.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> :p
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I should bookmark that ngl
<lubot> <kc2bez> I need to check with him but I didn't want to disturb since it only mildly important.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> yeah that’s fine. He was up a little late last night anyways
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> He has better stuff to worry about.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [tldr I think we just need to remove the job.], Correct, all clear to JFDI
<lubot> <kc2bez> 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The Project Metrics now collects info on Jenkins hourly btw
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll have graphs up somewhere today
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Super hacky since I'm super outdated on my CSS, lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anyone has more experience please step up, heh.
<lubot> * tsimonq2 blames @teward001 as per usual
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 should I zap nm-tray from backports too?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Okie dokie. Should be all set now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
<lubot> <kc2bez> np
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS36ac2eb5fdf4: Add a very crude web view.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS36ac2eb5fdf4
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/metrics/ now has some (crude) reports linked.
<tsimonq2> Check them out, let me know what you think.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS5b4ed6ac5cf1: Add a summary page.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS5b4ed6ac5cf1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS5c486a878a09: Delint everything, make tabs four spaces instead.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS5c486a878a09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICSc8f17940ebd7: Add --no-modify-db option for testing deployment and such.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICSc8f17940ebd7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS817a5751d0c6: Link templates to summary and vice-versa.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS817a5751d0c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS05600309e6b8: Column titles were switched, oops.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS05600309e6b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS0792e9d9f1e4: Don't treat currently-running builds as non-passing, just get the last…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS0792e9d9f1e4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://project-metrics.lubuntu.me/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Still in Alpha, but it's a thing.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Kewl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGf2e6a6efc79c: Build-depend on liblxqt-globalkeys0-dev.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGf2e6a6efc79c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING631e708f49e6: Override binary-without-manpage, there's no use for one.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING631e708f49e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_nm-tray/524/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGa3e23cb454f6: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGa3e23cb454f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_nm-tray/525/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/99/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING9fadfc444a45: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING9fadfc444a45
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGe0e055b64a94: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGe0e055b64a94
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICSd950c9f8c746: Simplify average code and account for when any of the values are 0.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICSd950c9f8c746
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [https://project-metrics.lubuntu.me/], Oh, and quick note about this. All of the values on that page will look the same until we have a good amount of data in there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As 7, 30, etc. days pass the data will look increasingly different
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/316/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We love race conditions.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/317/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [We love race conditions.], yup
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-20
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I f**cking hate this guy
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://fosspost.org/reviews/distributions/lubuntu-20-04-review
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It’s called different desktop environments.
<guiverc> that was brought to my attention earlier this morning, I decided to just ignore it  (it's impossible to please everyone..)
<guiverc> a thought, lxqt-panel & manual.  maybe https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/5/5.1/lxqt-panel.html should mention what Ctrl+DND means (drag 'n drop) "To move an item in quick launch to the right right click on the icon and select Move right on the menu." paragraph maybe.  @lynorian  (though could be 20.04 doesn't have it yet if new, thus why not in manual0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/100/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/557/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/100/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/101/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/557/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/101/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/558/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/102/
<lubot> <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz [https://fosspost.org/reviews/distributions/lubuntu-20-04-review], That site popup and 'ad nag' city as well.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> In the case of a package from upstream missing a man page, what do we typically do? I’m seeing it show up a bit
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGa8c8ee5b24fd: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGa8c8ee5b24fd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We should be at 8 unstable jobs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's split between SDDM and lxqt-archiver
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Overall I'd say that's solid work, people
<lubot> <kc2bez> You deserve much of the credit here.
<lubot> <kc2bez> So thank *you*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> heh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Of course :)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> hehehhe
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Okay I’ll check ci
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Correct, we got 8.
<teward> oyi simon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oyi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> what you want
<teward> DMB room
<teward> you have 10 seconds
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> What calendar app is used in Lubuntu by default
<lubot> <kc2bez> We don't have a standalone calendar app. If you click on the time it does open a calendar.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ok
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> We got this by the way
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://github.com/lxqt/organizer/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It’s available as an ITP in RPMM and that explains the inactivity
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Currently sort of in development but a random thing i found that I’d like to package
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is very new.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I was looking at this-https://github.com/lxqt/organizer/issues/4 . I’m trying to find spots to chicken in on and get some commit Access or something so I can then adopt and padkage
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAf10f4255ffec: Use the Phab mirror of SDDM now.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAf10f4255ffec
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ItzSwirlz [In the case of a package from upstream missing a man page, what do we typically …], If it has help, you can use help2man
<lubot> <HMollerCl> to add it, we should add it, lintian requires for it.
<lubot> <RikMills> or lintian can go get stuffed
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT8c0620621fdb: Bump version for new upstream release] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT8c0620621fdb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQTf178bb47c775: Remove patches] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQTf178bb47c775
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT685946e6fb27: remove debian/data and debian/manpages] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT685946e6fb27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT6fc083b6fa7d: use upstream manpage] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT6fc083b6fa7d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT74655f02a0c6: wrap and sort] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT74655f02a0c6
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I bumped redshift-qt version nad got this lintian: … W: redshift-qt-dbgsym: debug-file-with-no-debug-symbols usr/lib/debug/.build-id/d6/bcf042fa3981b16095a8636e9cbb02c85379d7.debug … I: redshift-qt source: testsuite-autopkgtest-missing … X: redshift-qt source: debian-watch-does-not-check-gpg-signature … X: redshift-qt source: upstre
<lubot> am-metadata-file-is-missing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should I do something?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Upstream metadata should be done and easy, use the template of other packages
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Watch file.... ehh, I don’t know.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Testsuite Autopkg, add it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> And that debug symbol.... search it up
<lubot> <teward001> I and X are not critical lintian issues
<lubot> <teward001> in fact in Debian most Information and eXperimental messages can be ignored
<lubot> <teward001> you *do* have to fix the Warnings though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will look at symbols then, I've never get it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/568/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_sddm/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_sddm/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_sddm/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/103/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/100/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/94/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/101/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/103/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/95/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/104/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> WOOOOOOOOOO we LOOOVE race status
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13Lubuntu CI  3]   15merger_calamares   4just failed after succeed …], Is the git branch
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Same for sddm.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [Is the git branch 'ubuntu/groovy' existing?], Yes
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Well I'm not the best with git and everything when it comes to phab and that stuff, so I can't help out with that stuff
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is ok
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> 🤷‍♀️
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't worry
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My fault on that one
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [My fault on that one], https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1273456738856062976?s=19
